# ISP recommendations(Telitec?)



## merlijn (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi everybody,

for the last couple of months we have had a lot of problems with our internet from Telefonica. One day the internet works perfectly, another day it does not work at all, etc.... We have called several times to the support but they were never able to fix the problem.
Now we want to change our ISP and were pointed to Telitec. But after reading some forums, a lot of people seem to have a lot problems with them. That is why I want to hear some opinions on Telitec or maybe some other providers ?

Merlijn


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We started with Telefonica and then changed to Orange - it isn't the cheapest but seems to be fairly reliable (as reliable as one gets in Spain when the lines are owned by Telefonica - just like the old situation with BT in UK).


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

merlijn said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> for the last couple of months we have had a lot of problems with our internet from Telefonica. One day the internet works perfectly, another day it does not work at all, etc.... We have called several times to the support but they were never able to fix the problem.
> Now we want to change our ISP and were pointed to Telitec. But after reading some forums, a lot of people seem to have a lot problems with them. That is why I want to hear some opinions on Telitec or maybe some other providers ?
> ...


Don't know much about Telitec (apart from a rumour that they are rebroadcasters), but near the top of Google is this thread from this same forum. 
Basically, some seem happy enough, others do not.
However as the company (and its owner) is, like you, based in Moraira, perhaps you know more about them than I do?


----------



## Sunhat (Jun 20, 2012)

We use Telitec for our phone, no problems, after teething problems with the first couple of bills, all money refunded and a little extra on top. We have a TRAC radio phone so unfortunately cannot use Telitec for the internet (we have wifi) 
We are more than happy with the phonecall prices from Telitec (we pay 5€ a month and get all calls to the UK charged at 1cent a minute, so only connected for seconds pay less than a cent, and no connection charge)


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

As said above most, if not all, companies providing internet have to rely on Telefonica lines so if they go down so does everything else. There are satellite systems etc but can be very expensive. I have heard many things about Telitec and not many of them are good but they do seem to be far better than a lot of the shady companies operating around here. We use Broadband4Spain and we are very happy with the reliabitlity, speeds and latency etc. Also get free calls to most of the world although we don't know people in every country...


----------



## Sunhat (Jun 20, 2012)

At our old house we used Spansurf (?) apart from problems when we moved (I informed them we were moving, they said no problem, I said we would not have a telephone at the new house, no problem, I asked should I email or write in to inform you I am closing the account, no need. They continued to take the money for the service (internet and phone) and I rang and said the account was closed- they had no trace of my call and told me I was wrong I had not told them!  A lesson learnt, email and write regardless to what you are told!) It wasn´t Broadband in the village, it was ADSL, this was 6 years ago though.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Ive been looking to change my provider for about 4 years, but never found the right one. We were told about roundtown news, Telitec, and various others .... but all of them had bad reviews from people.

Finally I found one that no one complained about, although this is a microwave system. Even the Telefonica guy said that microwave would work better for us.

So we went with Aeromax along with 3 other people in our area on the same day and its been perfect, no problems and a nice 2mb speed, which for us is luxury. Costs €30 a month and with that we also get a phone system and free calls to landlines all over Spain and to the UK.

You just nered to call them to see if they cover your area


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We had telefonica internet for a year at 46 euros inc. IVA then a bill arrived for 70 euros - our 'special offer' had ended.
So we switched to telitec -we have mobile phones with them.
We lasted a month before crawling back to telefonica who gave us a new 'special offer'.
Telitec was having problems at the time and we couldn't wait for them to sort it out. Their customer service was first-rate and if telefonica won't give us another 'special offer' as they have now done for the past three years when this one expires it's back to telitec as they seem to have vresolved their problems, about which they were very frank and apologetic.


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Have a look at Vodafone, if they operate in your area. We have a phone line, ADSL broadband, free landline calls 24/7, free mobile calls weekends. Excellent service with English speaking callcentre. Telefonica install the line, but Vodafone operate it. I don't* ever* want to be a Telefonica customer again.

Hi everybody,

for the last couple of months we have had a lot of problems with our internet from Telefonica. One day the internet works perfectly, another day it does not work at all, etc.... We have called several times to the support but they were never able to fix the problem.
Now we want to change our ISP and were pointed to Telitec. But after reading some forums, a lot of people seem to have a lot problems with them. That is why I want to hear some opinions on Telitec or maybe some other providers ?

Merlijn[/QUOTE]


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

.....forgot to mention, all this for 42 euros a month.



shoemanpete said:


> Have a look at Vodafone, if they operate in your area. We have a phone line, ADSL broadband, free landline calls 24/7, free mobile calls weekends. Excellent service with English speaking callcentre. Telefonica install the line, but Vodafone operate it. I don't* ever* want to be a Telefonica customer again.
> 
> Hi everybody,
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

merlijn said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> for the last couple of months we have had a lot of problems with our internet from Telefonica. One day the internet works perfectly, another day it does not work at all, etc.... We have called several times to the support but they were never able to fix the problem.
> Now we want to change our ISP and were pointed to Telitec. But after reading some forums, a lot of people seem to have a lot problems with them. That is why I want to hear some opinions on Telitec or maybe some other providers ?
> ...


I personally would never use them again, or recommend them. I moved over to them, from telefonica, after promises of a better service than telefonica. They did not live up to that promise and I returned to telefonica. It might not be the cheapest but I have found it the most reliable.

One good word for teletec, the tech guy that I spoke with was very good, shame the others did not come anywhere close.


----------



## mestala (Jul 4, 2012)

Frightening,
Thats how I describe the prices quoted for the internet.
We have been looking into the pros and cons of going back to Spain"in the Tarragona region",and the prospect of paying upwards of 30euros a month is mind boggling.
I say this because at the moment we live full time in Bulgaria,and our internet speed is 12mb,and it costs 25 lev a month that's under 12 pound.
There's no landline,we pick it up by antenna,and it's very reliable.
I suppose that's one under the con list then.

Regards

Steve


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

If anyone can provide information I would be very grateful. I am living in Torremolinos and have considered changing internet provider. Has anyone any recommendation re home wi-fi service? Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Martin Nugent said:


> If anyone can provide information I would be very grateful. I am living in Torremolinos and have considered changing internet provider. Has anyone any recommendation re home wi-fi service? Thanks in anticipation.


Where in torrenolinos are you? If you live in the el pinillo area like me (right on the benalmadena border and furthest away from the central) then you will have a lot of problems. I have tried 4 different providers and have not got over 1mb with any of them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

*Leedsutdgem*

Many thanks for your reply. I live not too far from the town centre. I'll check out a few more places...cheers.


----------

